# Video Camera?



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, the wife and I are looking to buy a video camera and I have no clue what is good for what we will use it for... We want something reasonably priced since we will probably use it wheeling as well as other places (vacations, special occasions, etc.). And we all know what can happen on the trails with expensive equipment. I was looking at the Flash memory type because the research that I've done says they are best for short videos, etc, and easier to edit the videos. I have no clue on video editing software, but I would like to learn how to make 4 wheeling videos with music and stuff like the ones I see on YouTube... I'm not a newbie to computers, I've just never had the opportunity to mess with videos. :thinking: 

Anyone have any pointers? Suggestions on a good camera and software for us to use? 

I'm kinda wanting to buy it from Best Buy since I have a credit card there and can get 18 months no interest. 

OK MIMB, tell me what ya got... :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i bought a sanyo xacti vpc-e2 . takes video's and picture's .. then main reason i bought it is thats its waterproof .. has been a good camera so far i take it to every ride no problems yet... here is a link off of ebay .. i would recommend it...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sanyo-Xacti-VPC...rofessional_Video_Cameras?hash=item45f108ebb5


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I use a vHoldr Contour HD along with Adobe Eliments 8 software. Not the cheapest and not fully water proof but its been good to me so far. Here is a link to vholdr and one to my video page on Vimeo. Some are HD and some are not.

http://www.vholdr.com/contourhd/helmetcam

http://www.vimeo.com/videos/search:NMkawierider


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i will definitely be buying the GoPro HD. will shoot 1080p at 30frames 
$259 and waterproof to 180 meters


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I Got a Sony Webbie HD. Which allows 1080i Recording, and is Easy to use, BUT I Am New to the digital Camcorder's!! Like You I am looking for Advice on what works Good..

my Sony Webbie HD I really Need too Use it more, But so far I Find it is very sensitive to movement! And Not Amateur friendly. And the Zoom control is very fast, with no adjustment.

I use it mainly for Skywarn StormSpotting on a tripod, and too stream vid. Works great for this.

Overall I am looking for a better suited Probably more expensive$$ Type Pending research. But I know Quality Costs!!! 
Couple O Pics...in 5MP 1080i


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a Sony Handycam and really wouldn't recommend it if you plan to take it quadding. While it takes great video, has picture taking capabilities, and is kind of user friendly (touch screen) it's not waterproof and has a HD so you have to take care. 

I had is just slightly over the 1 year warranty period and the HD died. I went on line and found this is a common problem. Since it's off warranty I'm going to try to replace the HD, but I'm not sure if that'll work.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I am trying to keep away from the hard drive models because of the moving parts inside... and I'm trying to stay away from Sony because I don't like the memory sticks... I like using SD cards since they are compatible with almost everything... 

Walker, that Sanyo you have, how much different is it than this one? 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sanyo+-...skuId=9705027&st=Sanyo Xacti VPC-E2&cp=1&lp=6

I'd like to have a waterproof one and this is the only one that I found on Best Buy that isn't Yellow or Light blue... :greddy2:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think its the same model.. dunno if mine is high def or not.. but it has not let me down yet....


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i just got a vholdr hd 1080p helmet cam and the pic is really good, super happy with it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Those helmet cams are sweet, but I'm looking for something to use more "general purpose" and less for the 4 wheeling.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

The wife has spoken? :haha:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

No she has her own bike and loves 4 wheeling just as much as I do... we usually bring the camera and never even pull it out to take pictures... the video cam will be used more for other stuff... seriously... :nutkick:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

besides, it would look funny if I show up to a party wearing a helmet with a helmet cam mounted on it... I mean it's already bad enough I have to wear that helmet around everywhere... :friday:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> besides, it would look funny if I show up to a party wearing a helmet with a helmet cam mounted on it... I mean it's already bad enough I have to wear that helmet around everywhere... :friday:


I use my vholdr at the grand kids birthday parties and such. You don't have to wear it! Just hold it. When done, click it off and in the pocket it goes. I walked through Sears the other day with it on and in my hand at my side. No one could see it. Thinking about paying a visit to..Oh, can't say here.. well.. how about favorite adult entertainment bar... :friday:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> besides, it would look funny if I show up to a party wearing a helmet with a helmet cam mounted on it... I mean it's already bad enough I have to wear that helmet around everywhere... :friday:


 I hear ya, but now ya got me thinking about wearing that helmet cam on a good drinking night, can you imagine the footage.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, but then you'd have to join and post it in the Subscribing Members Section


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya ya i'll subscribe.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Jon & Steve, do I get some type of bonus for getting Skid to subscribe?? j/k


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> Hey Jon & Steve, do I get some type of bonus for getting Skid to subscribe?? j/k


Hey I get a cut for hijacking my thread to get him to subscribe... LOL... 

Back on topic, any more suggestions that aren't helmet cams?


----------

